# This is not fun.. at all.



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Seriously guys, what luck do I have?!

Now Gizmo has the exact same mysterious "things" I have on my skin. What is going on! First off, I haven't updated the post I made about when I first noticed these scabs or whatever on my skin. Well, they are disgusting right now. My sister in laws are nasty and now not only Gizmo has them but so does my "mother-in-law." I'm doing CRAZY. 

I wasn't going to make another post, lol... cause I feel I've exceeded my post for the week but this suddenly got interesting. I noticed Gizmo had a huge bump above his eyes when I got home yesterday. I freaked out. It's HUGE. I took him in today and recapped my week with the vet and showed him my scabs. He says they look like "SCABIES." Ewewew. Tomorrow I'm going to the doctor. He told me to buy some lice shampoo for myself and use that all over. As for Gizmo, he scraped the bump and I need to call next week for the results as he said it can be a tumor. Can a tumor even form in a day?! Hmmm. Not convinced. Gizmo also has a scab on both legs and on his head. He scrapped that too and found no "mange." He blames it on his allergies. Still not convinced. He sends me home with a special shampoo and an antifungal cream to apply on the affected areas. I get home and all of a sudden there is another bump on his head and it's only getting bigger!! And the other scabs he has look exactly like mine!

I really felt the need to post his booboo's and how much worse mine have gotten. Its so disturbing. And if it is scabies, it's very contagious and you have to be cleaning anything you wear and/or sleep.














How am I gonna do this?! Can I really transfer this to him? And if I did, I feel like sucha bad mommy. 









The one over his eye.








Again. This was after his bath today.








Again, from the side.








The one on his head.









My right thigh.








Again. Close up.








My left arm.








My right arm.








the upper area of my left arm.

THIS IS INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ew... gosh... i'm so sorry you're having to deal with that!!









if i were you, i'd go see a doctor to get to the bottom of at least your aliment. maybe that could shed some light on the giz.








feel better, just keep your distance from me... LOL!! just kidding, sorry...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My Petie got mange. He lost a lot of hair, but all his scrapings were negative so my vet figured it was allergies. Then I started getting horrible itchy bites all over me and went to a dermatoligist who also told me it was allergies.

I went back to my vet who agreed that it was too much of a coincidence and decided to treat Petie for mange/mites anyway. It turned out that was it because we did get a postive scraping finally (after three negatives) and the treatment cured it.

Yes, I had to strip my bed everyday and wash my sheets and wash everything washable for quite awhile. It was a nightmare, but at least we figured it out. It took three treatments to clear up, too.

I believe Terri's Missy had mange, too.

I feel your pain - er - itch. The itching is terrble!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

We fostered a puppy that was given up because he had scabies. Poor puppy was so young and he had to be kept isolated from the others. The good news is that you can manage it once you know what it is.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

OMG! And you haven't been to the doctor yet??? Please go ASAP! Poor you guys!!!!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Please go to the vet and the doctor today!!!
Good luck,
ANDREA


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That is insane!! I hope you find out what it is soon and get it cleared up. We're sending get well wishes your way.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow this must be scary for all of you and I hope a diagnosis is made soon. Thanks for making all the posts you do because you help others with the info from potential problems. I have learned alot from you sharing your Gizmo experiences so please don't stop posting


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

omg, what is going on? you both have allergy to the same thing probably. I'm glad you are going to the doctor soon. I hope whatever it is can be treated quickly. you had enough worries already


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you guys. I really really appreciate it! I can't wait till tomorrow to see what it might be. Today, it has been itchy-er. No one in my family wants me near them. lol. I'm about to shower Charlie now. .. that way when he's wet I can see if he has anything... do you think I should seperate the two? That would be so tough. I'm even thinking of letting CHarlie sleep in his crate today if he doesn't have it so that he doesn't get it. *sighs* I just wasted their bedding last night.. and now I gotta do it again. 

Ladysmom: Did yours look like mine??? They feel so sore. I admit, I think I'm making them worse from all the scratching but it's so bad. 

I don't know where we got it from. It's just even more troubling that I'm not the only one with it. Maybe it's something in my boyfriend's home. He did mention the kitty was a suspect. But not because of the fleas. THis is horrible.









Again, thank you dears!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't know if this was said before but my brother had chicken pox twice. once when we were both little and we remember it very well and then when he was a teenager and boy it was even worse. he was miserable.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Thank you guys. I really really appreciate it! I can't wait till tomorrow to see what it might be. Today, it has been itchy-er. No one in my family wants me near them. lol. I'm about to shower Charlie now. .. that way when he's wet I can see if he has anything... do you think I should seperate the two? That would be so tough. I'm even thinking of letting CHarlie sleep in his crate today if he doesn't have it so that he doesn't get it. *sighs* I just wasted their bedding last night.. and now I gotta do it again.
> 
> Ladysmom: Did yours look like mine??? They feel so sore. I admit, I think I'm making them worse from all the scratching but it's so bad.
> 
> ...


They can get infected from scratching so that may be why they are sore. Is your vet open this weekend? I think if you tell him about the stray kitten and show him your bites along with Charlie's, he'll probably do what my vet did and treat him for mange even if the scraping is negative. 

There is a possiblilty that it's human scabies, that the mite actaully started with you or a member of your family as they are very contagious. Either way, you should get to a doctor and a vet becasue I know how itchy it is!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

It does sound like you are dealing with the sarcoptic mite.... these often do NOT show up on a skin scraping...( we had several done . they also can cause a secondary infection.

I have to run but here's a site that if you scroll mid way you can see video that shows a "simple test" which 99% will indicate of sarcoptic mite or not. 

Ours was a long story but hubby got it and Missy had recurrence and I got it on her second...no fun!!! But once dx the recovery was pretty quick!!


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

We sure hope you all feel better really soon! So much extra work for you is rotten, especially when you are feeling so bad yourself. You are a terrific mommy. Take care of yourself too!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> I don't know if this was said before but my brother had chicken pox twice. once when we were both little and we remember it very well and then when he was a teenager and boy it was even worse. he was miserable.[/B]


Don't we usually get fevers and stuff? I haven't had any other symptom, that's the thing. I did get a headach twice this week though but nothing more.




> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=399231
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I def have made them worse from by scratching at 'em. I just showered and it was the worst thing ever. They were so sore.. I was crying!







I did bring up the kitten to the vet today when I took Gizmo. He said he doesn't think it was him because it looks worse than flea bites and I keep getting them plus there is no site of fleas anywhere in my home and HE could of had mange but considering the time he was here and when he left to when we actually got it, i don't think it's possible. they need a host to live on. He did a scrapping of the bump on GIzmo's head, which I will know the results around Monday and he did a scrapping on the bump on his leg, to test for mange and it came back negative. What should I do then??? I'm going to a doctor tomorrow. I'll keep you all posted on that.











> It does sound like you are dealing with the sarcoptic mite.... these often do NOT show up on a skin scraping...( we had several done . they also can cause a secondary infection.
> 
> I have to run but here's a site that if you scroll mid way you can see video that shows a "simple test" which 99% will indicate of sarcoptic mite or not.
> 
> Ours was a long story but hubby got it and Missy had recurrence and I got it on her second...no fun!!! But once dx the recovery was pretty quick!![/B]


Where's the site?? lol. *sighs* so wait, your hubby actually gave it to missy??? Just now when I showered I applied the lice shampoo all over and I feel better. I also applied calamine lotion. And no itchies as of now. But it'll come soon. I really don't wanna scratch. 


THank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. xoxoxo.



> We sure hope you all feel better really soon! So much extra work for you is rotten, especially when you are feeling so bad yourself. You are a terrific mommy. Take care of yourself too![/B]


Awwwe... thank you so so much!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Eeeee-Gad I'm sorry ..never posted the link! you have to scroll down to see the video screen


http://www.thepetcenter.com/exa/mites.html

I did a lot of research on them and found they are one of the itchiest of all the skin problems... 

we have no idea where Missy contacted them even the vet was shocked as it was thought it usually isn't found on little 'fru-fru' house dogs. One of the major sources are foxes and missy certainly never had any contact directly with them! However we have had them corss our property. it used to be believed they would have to have direct contact live or a carcass. now it seems its possible other wildlife can get it and bring it closer to home... and maybe mutated to where the mite survives off host for a bit because missy never had direct contact with ANY wildlife but we have a lot of 'varmits" in the yard. 

No...LOl hubby didn't give it to Missy...it is felt when she had her first bout and yes the above peana/pedal reflex was done on her and she was treated with ivermectin....it just took longer than the norm to kill them off... so when it appeared she didn't respond..the dx went back to allergy.... ( as siad the diabetes had messed up her immune system..plus her reg vet who suspected the sarcoptic mit went on vacation...new vet seening no resopnse started treating the 'allergy" and indeed eventually she cleared. since it is so very contagious....hubby apparently picked them up somehow after Missy cleared of her "allergy" . She layed on his lap everyday and in his chair. His however started on his leg and his looked a bit different than Missy's. The stuff dermotologist gave him did little to relieve him. Missy was fine all summer. then again it cropped up early fall....worse than ever! All this time I never got it! I was told likely my immune system was good shape and warded it off. However the second bout with Missy and mind you we were still in the seasonal allergy mindset was tormenting to her. However the vet did scraping as she still suspected the mite but the spring bout seemed to counter-indicate that dx from the other vet. Missy by now was also dx with diabetes. We feared we'd have to go the steroid route to give her relief ( not a good thing for a diabetic pooch!..but felt we had no choice) Our vet had set up a appt with a specialist but we both decided to give her a low dose pred for couple of days over the week-end... to give her some relief . Learned something from that too.. she got WORSE! NOT BETTER!... and now my arm had the spots and unbelievable itch. This reg-flaggged our vet to do yet another scraping....and FINALLY the little micro-beastie showed up under the microscope. the vet was so excited she called me back to the lab to take a look. NOW we knew what the cause was and could treat. Vet even gave me an old fashioned remedy of a sulpha shampoo ( stunk to high heaven of rotten eggs and I lathered up with that an it took care of it immediately.) Since Missy was still in such misery she suggest I give her a mild soak with it too to get things started. she too got quick relief..not cured but more comfortable. 
Then the bell went off in my head..my husband. I told him I bet you have 'mange" too and not the eczema the dermotologist dx. So I called his Dr... explaind our saga and asked if they had something we could try for hubby. Dr ordered something for him to shower with and a lotion to rub on after. His cleared immediately too. 
I threw out all Missys covers for her bed and got new. I had to wash all linens on our bed and shampoo the chair hubby and Missy sat in. I spent a whole day 'exterminating the house! LOL
By the way.. these mites can't live their full cycle on humans... but thay can 'burrow' and lay eggs I understand and that's is the cause of the itch and inflammation.

Hope this is helpful to you.!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n290/revakb2/animations/thGetwell21.jpg[/IMG

Ok let's try this again. We're hoping the doctors figure out what is wrong with you and Gizmo, and fix it soon.
[img]http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n290/revakb2/animations/thGetwell21.jpg


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> Eeeee-Gad I'm sorry ..never posted the link! you have to scroll down to see the video screen
> 
> 
> http://www.thepetcenter.com/exa/mites.html
> ...


Omg, just hearing how you guys eventually got relief makes me so happy. I feel like this is never going to end!! I wanna scream and cry so bad from the itch and pain, from being so sore and from having to look at poor Gizzy with those huge bumps on him.







I was wondering, mange.... other than the obvious scabs and such, can they do any more harm? Like.... healthwise for Gizmo? 

But where did we get these from???? The kitten? Could that be possible even though I had the kitten for a week and never got a anything till two days after me turning him into the HUmane society?? Do you think maybe when I took him that day for his shots they didn't check or notice anything on him other than the fleas?? 

How exactly did you go about changing beddings and stuff? Would you change it before bed? So the boys shouldn't be together at all? Or they just shouldn't lay next to each other for long periods of time? That would mean Charlie can't be on my bed!! This is so frustrating!!!!!!!!!! I don't know how to go about all this. Gizmo has it, I have it yet Charlie doesn't. They sleep with me and whenever I go out they stay in the same crate. I would have to place Charlie in their traveling crate when I can't watch him. What do I do?







Should I change my bedding/the boys bedding before bed tonight even though I'm not being treated yet? Would it make sense??... truthfully, I'm sick of this.
















Anyway, Thank you. I'll have a look at the link now.

And revakb2, I hope all is solved soon too. I've said it time and time again but thank you.









Uh okay... guys... since reading the link IamMomToMissy provided me, I'm starting to think the cat did in fact some how pass it over to Gizmo while in my house and until now is when he's showing more symptoms possibly from me having them as well and worsening them. I remember around the 3rd day the kitten was here, Gizmo completely chewed away at his arm on both his arms and now what? That's where he has two of the bumps, one on each arm. He's bald there. That still doesn't explain how my sis in law got it a week after the cat leaving her home since they can't live very long without a host.

I will not take "allergies" as an answer. Should I wait till they let me know what it is or should I call first thing Monday to explain to them why I'm not convinced?

I'm sorry you guys. I'm just so down about this. You guys have been so helpful. and I'm glad that I'm able to vent.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I was thinking about you and asking myself if it could be a staph infection. Geez scabies is worse I think. My late lhasa came down with mites in the last year of his life. We had to stop the prednisone for his allergies and bring him 3 times a week to the vet clinic to be bathed with a special shampoo. But it did not affect us. Terry the vet told us that in order to get rid of the mites we have to stop the prednisone. I don't think he had the sarcoptic mites tho. Vet diagnosed it right away and said he got them because of his compromised immune system. He said mostly only puppies get them because their immune system is not completely up. I have no idea either where they came from.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I've never been so puzzled in my life. Would it be dumb to buy disinfecting sprays/cleansers to use on the beddings and other stuff? Would that kill them if there happens to be any "loose"?

Also, in my original post I mentioned that the vet sent us home with an anti-fungal cream. It's called Conofite cream. The main ingredient is MICONAZOLE NITRATE. Is mange considered fungal? sorry if that sounds dumb. lol. Cause if not, what's the point in applying this cream?? He asked me to apply it only to the scab over his eye "since he thought the others were allergy related" but since he's been home, they've all developed into the same thing, I've just been applying it to all the scabs.

Edit: forget I asked. I googled it. It's medication for "RINGWORM." wTh. I'm more than positive this isn't ringworm. I don't understand how HE suggested I could have scabies yet not look more into it on Gizmo and mange and clear it has ringworm. I'm calling Monday morning forsure. Gizmo has since gotten another one right next to his nose.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, janine, 
When we were giving just the few days of the pred we were in the 'allergy' mindset. Missy was only on from Fri till monday when we returned to the vet. Since she got worse she was convinced it was sarcoptes. She said the pred allowed them to 'take-off' and why she got worse not better... and likely since they were so prolific the reason we finally found one on the scraping. I think she had that as her gut feeling but things got askewed back at first bout when she didn't respond to mite treatment...and another dr taking over. In truth since she did clear and was fine all summer.... then the flare up again in the fall... it did stant to 'reason" it was indeed seasonal allergy.
What threw things off back at the beginning was the yet undx diabetes... likely she DID clear from the treatment..but just not in a timely manner as would be normal.

Immune 'strength' or lack of had much to do with it all. 

Again it is still not professed they can stay on "something" ( maybe due to mutatin?) as most info says contageous but usually direst contact. As stated Missy NEVER had direct contact nor did hubby or I. She manifested first then hubby amd months later... at second bout after the pred and severe "take-off" did I get it. 

I guess in saying they can't live off the host (dog) ...I was told they can't fulfill their full life cycle on a human.. I'm assuming that means the eggs layed can't develop to adult..not really sure on that..just guessing. 

However Missy's case, since no direct contact... has caused us and vet to think maybe they "mutated" to where they might be able to live off host for a bit... Oddly though she never had another bout nor did we, and she and we continued our same outside activity. 
as to cleaning bedding...I just was FREAKED" so maybe did a bit of overkill with the 'cleaning'. LOL 





must have been writing the same time ..lol

No mites are not fungal.... they are parasitic. However since the immune system is stressed with them... it is not unusual for infections as staph (bacterial) and yeast (fungal) to crop up concurrently.

As I looked at the large lumps though... Missy's nor us humans got lumps... just lots of red little bumps. though I'd dare say maybe an allergic reaction to them could be in play . we did tend to make them 'nastier' by scratching but t the itch was unbearable... it was imposible to not touch tem as you well know!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG POOR GIZMO ...

I am looking at his sores and they look so painful - I feel so bad for him .......... poor baby and I can imagine what you are going through.

I have no idea what to tell you but I am praying that it will all go away soon







... darn cat !!!

I am stumped at this point .. speechless and that is very out of the norm









Be a bit more patient .. how come your brother or grandparents don't have it ?? weird huh ?? 




> I don't know if this was said before but my brother had chicken pox twice. once when we were both little and we remember it very well and then when he was a teenager and boy it was even worse. he was miserable.[/B]


Here take the paper designer paper bags back for not paying attention Ms Fay !!!

































QUOTE(Critterkrazy @ Jun 27 2007, 02:40 PM) 

I'm gonna be the different one here. Have you ever had chicken pox? Where exactly are the spots on your thighs and arms. CP usually break out in the warmer sections of the body first. Inner thigh areas, inner elbow area, tummy and back area near your waist, back of knees.

And I answered the bottom part .... lol


That's one to consider but chicken pox are like blisters - filled with liquid. When my oldest daughter came home with chicken pox - we waited for the second daughter to break out - but instead ... guess what ...
I broke out and a day later - she did.

My mother told me I had chicken pox when I was little but it was a very light case. You can get them for the second time - I am a walking example. Let me tell u - the second time it was awful (I had chicken pox on every part of my body and including where the sun didn't shine ....


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Update!

Okay, so I came back from the doctor earlier. He said it's not "scabies." At first glance he said "fleas" but I explained to him everything, from day one since we got the kitten. He was stumped too. The doctor is a friend of my grandmother so he tried his best. If I really want, I can go to a derm but he asked that I give his suggestion a try. He send me home with a prescription called Lotrisone. It contains Clotrimazole which " is an antifungal antibiotic that treats or prevents infection caused by fungus" and Betamethasone "is a topical steroid that reduces itching, swelling, and redness of the skin." and the original Dove soap bar..... what's up with that? DOesn't that have fragrance and drying? I'm going buy some oatmeal soak as well because they're so dry and itchy. I applied hydrogen peroxide to one of them and wow, it was bubbling like crazy. I know I made it worse by scratching. 

Guess what now? CHarlie has it too. Mild ones though. One is right next to his "stick" and the other on his head. Nothing as severe as Gizmo's. The one over Gizzy's eye is still just as terrible. I too feel so so bad for him but he acts as if nothing is wrong. He's still crazy.







I'm still applying the anti-fungal cream on both of them but haven't seen any reduction. But for right now, I'm going to assume it's a fungal type thing. My god. lol. I don't know what to assume anymore. 

Would it be a bad idea to apply hydrogen peroxide on all of them on my body (not the doggies) atleast once a day? How about baby powder for the itchying?? My mother in law is applying Goldbond baby powder for the itchying because "she doesn't believe in medicine/prescription creams." So that'll do it for her.









xoxo


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, i do wish I could help fix you all. This is horrible and I hope you are cured soon.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

sorry to say, but it does look like scabies!!! My sister had this when she was a teenager...thank GOD no one else caught it. Can't even remember where she got it from.

Good luck, I hope you all can get it under control.









You wont do any harm by applying peroxide to the dogs or yourself daily. I dont think baby powder will help stop itching....it more or less helps absorb sweat type of thing....I dunno. I might stay away from the powder being that your not sure what your dealing with, but the peroxide is a good thing!!

BTW- it doesn't sound like you went to a dermatologist?? Am I wrong?? If not, I would make an appt with one, thats their specialty.....this way you can get proper treatment and get this under control....feel better.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hmmmm....

So your doctor thinks it's a fungal infection? Like ringworm? You could have gotten that from the kitten, too.

You'd better call your vet tomorrow and tell him what your doctor said so he can prescribe and antifungal shampoo for the boys.

There's never a dull moment at your house, is there?









I hope this is it and you get some relief!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, I feel so bad for you & the furkids. It's obviously something that is easily transmitted. I would be going mad by now. So strange that the doctor, nor the vet can pinpoint exactly what is causing this.I sure hope you can get some relief soon.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

My gosh, you poor thing.

Was going to mention that I am the queen of skin allergies--you name it, I'm probably allergic to it. I KNOW what skin hives look like and those don't look like hives at all. My skin kids also get allergic hives. Plus they wouldn't be spreading all around from person to animal like that.

You doc kind of sounds like he doesn't know what the cause was. I would seriously go and see a dermatologist.

BTW, have you had chicken pox? May be a weird question but they are making the rounds around here anyway. My daughter's school had a mini epidemic going around and the majority of those kids were vaccinated against chicken pox!! And the kids did not have "typical" accompanying symptoms like fever--it was mostly just skin eruptions. Yours look an awful lot like chicken pox. Maybe shingles even?

I hope it all goes away soon!! P.S. I think the oatmeal baths are a good idea too......


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

This thing seems to be contagious. You and your SIL started it and now the dogs and your "mother in law" has it. For me that eliminates fleas. I don't know about fungal infection. I think they need to do a biopsy or scrapping to pinpoint what it really is to be able to treat it correctly. I think your vet will have the answer when he gets the results of the dog's test back. Just by looking at it, is just guess work. I am still thinking about staph the way your outbreak looks like. The way Giz outbreak looks like is not the same the one Alex has. But I looked at some pictures of staph online and there are different kinds. I don't think peroxide would do any harm. On the contrary. On your place, I would have used 90% alcohol from the start.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

You guys are certainly having a rough week. It looks so painful. I hope you all get better soon!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Gizmo has completely scrapped off the scab from the one on his head. It's bloody and sore. Would it be okay to apply the hydrogen peroxide to that? I soaked in the oatmeal bath and applied the antifungal/antibiotic cream on my sores. I feel a bit better but they still look nastier than ever. I'm not going to work tomorrow. I should only be wearing minimal clothing and It's freezing at work, so I pail on millions of clothing and that'll do no good. I'm going to call the vet tomorrow and ask if he has the results and let him know about my dr. visit. If in about 2-3 days I don't see them getting any better or depending on what the vet finds on Gizmo, I'm going to a derm. 

Yup, I've had chicken pox.

I think maybe from all the scratching I did, not only did I make them worse and possibly infected them but maybe I also spread it around. 

On a better note, Charlie still remains with only 2 and they're not too bad. 

lol. I'm trying to respond to everyone. The vet sent me home with Malaseb shampoo. It's anti fungal and antimicrobial agent. I showered both of them with it yesterday. I didn't apply it to the sore over Gizmo's eyes however because it's so close to it and you really have to be careful with getting it in the eye. I also washed all my bedding and the dogs.










Thank yousssssssssssssssss


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm terrible ,I keep reading this thread for my daily dose of HORROR .I have been busy googling Scabies - all I can say is OUCH . I hope your Doctor gives you an actual diagnosis . FEEL BETTER , poor family . Sarah P.S Here's the big hug , I'd give you if you weren't contagious


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> I'm terrible ,I keep reading this thread for my daily dose of HORROR .I have been busy googling Scabies - all I can say is OUCH . I hope your Doctor gives you an actual diagnosis . FEEL BETTER , poor family . Sarah P.S Here's the big hug , I'd give you if you weren't contagious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwe. I really needed that. No one here wants me near them still. I'm lonely.







lol.








Hey, I just googled ringworm, specifically "tinea corporis" and that looks more like it than scabies. God, I hope it's something fungal. I would think it's easier to cure than scabies!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

This is what Alex's staph looks like. He has just one pimple for now.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

As I mentioned my hubby went to one of the best dermatologists in the area and he dx the skin problem incorrectly! Once I mentioned Missy's mange problem I think they were still skeptical ( maybe felt embarassed to admit incorrect dx)..but I requested the med for it anyway "just in case" so he agreed and it did take care of it. ( He was a couple of months over the summer using the stuff the dr prescribed and only got minimal relief.)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I went to a dermatoligist, too, and he misdiagnosed it as a fungal skin infection, too. It was really my vet and I who figured it out.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I have had both jiggers and scabies. What you have really looks like jigger bites. For the most part scabies isn't just on your arms or legs. They are on your hands between your fingers and toes. They don't get as red as a jigger bite and they are only passed with intimate and very close contact. Such as with a mother and her children, sexual partners, etc. It becomes intense when you go to bed and try to sleep. Sometimes you can see the burrow where the mite went in. To me when I had it, the bug sites didn't itch as much as it was just all of me. With jiggers once you start to scratch a bite it then becomes more intense and hot water really made them itch. We cannot really pass scabies to another animal. I don't know if dogs can get jiggers or not. Mine never have, but all summer they are on Frontline Plus.

Scabies is hard to diagnosis. But the treatment is the same as it is for lice. Over the counter lice medication will work. Though you can be itchy if it is scabies for a few weeks even after treatment. Any way these sites provide information and I am sure you probably already looked it up.

Here are the scabies sites:

http://www.health.state.ny.us/diseases/com.../fact_sheet.htm

http://pediatrics.about.com/od/scabies/a/04_scabies.htm

http://www.metrokc.gov/health/prevcont/scabies.htm



Here are the chigger sites:

http://www.hmh.net/adam/encyclopedia/IMAGE/2046.htm

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/poison-iv...022&slide=1

http://www.lib.uiowa.edu/hardin/md/chiggers.html



You make me itch just thinking about it.>shivers<

Tina


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I just saw this thread.

I am so sorry you are going through this and not feeling well. I sure hope the doctor and the vet can come up with a proper diagnose so you and Gizmo can get proper treatment.


To be honest, it doesn't look like Scabies to me. When I was a child I had Scabies. They do itch but they are by far more painful then they are itchy. They also seem to have a pattern, not just round circles everywhere randomly.
So I don't think it is scabies, but that is just my opinion and experience.

I think it is more than likely ring worm or as someone else suggested chiggers.

I hope you get it figured out. It is making me itch all over just thinking about it.

Hugs to you and Gizmo that you get better soon!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Man, what a shame!!! I just read through these posts and I'm so upset at what you're dealing with right now:shocked:

I'm not much help, but I wish I could be. Once when my daughter was six, she got ring worm on her stomach (yukky). I sure hope the doctor can offer you a quick fix.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you try the penna/pedal reflex test? I think that is a pretty good indicator of confirming or ruling out the sarcoptic mite.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi guys. I didn't sleep too well. They're unbearably itchy and I'm really trying my best not to scratch. I think I'm going to make a paste out of the oatmeal and apply it on them for a while to help with the itching. Then my prescription cream. I'm gonna try getting back to all you guys... so here goes.

MalteseJane: The blisters on the boys look raised and really scaby. Gizmo doesn't stop rubbing his face everywhere and removing the scabs from the one over his eye and head. He did that yesterday, a scabbed form and now he did today and it's all exposed and sore. He must be miserable. Charlie still only has two, one on his head by his ear and over his "pennier." 

I'm about to call the vet in a bit. Edit: I just called the vet. He's in surgery and they asked that I call him back around 1/2pm. And that way if I need to come in, I'll still have time. 

Tina, thanks for the links. I no longer think they're scabies. And chiggers bites don't look like mine. Those look pus filled. The day I took Gizmo to the vet, he was the one who suggested scabies and told me to purchase some over the counter lice shampoo. I used it that day. I haven't used it since though. 

The doctor I went to yesterday told me the same about scabies being in patterns and mines aren't like that. 

2maltmom: Did you're daughter's ringworm look anything like what I have?

IamMomtoMissy: Where do I get that test? The vet? doctor? Over the counter?


All I know is that it has to be something transferable... either from human to animal or animal to human and the reason why I don't think it's something like fleas or of that sort is because I've searched and there is NOTHING and I woke up this morning with around 3 more. 
And thank everyone else for all you're wishes.

Here are some new pictures of the "unknown"







:








my arm








my right thigh








Gizzy's head








The picture says it all.

I didn't get to take one of Charlie cause he's wiggly and it's harder to take a picture of the one he has down south. THe one on his head isn't too bad.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:tempus sans itc">I personally would get my but to the ER. Especially when it comes to itchy skin thingy's and you don't have a definitive dx as of yet. What R U waiting for?? Go to a specialist or go to the ER until you can get some answsers....go go go......your making me itch!!!







</span>


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, those pics of the rash are just horrible. I really feel so bad for you all.







I don't know what it is, I've never seen anything like that before. I did save those last pics & I sent them to someone I know who has had scabies & a staph infection. Maybe she can identify the rash or whatever those things are. I'm sooooo sorry you & Giz are going through this.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

please see a specialist... i mean if it's contagious, you're able to spread it. if i had something like that i would see a dermatologist ASAP to get to the bottom of it. the thought of spreading it to someone else would have done it for me...and there's no way i would suffer for days with something like that. 

so... for your own safety and the safety of others.... please see a specialist.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks momtoboo. That's really nice of you. 

I just called the vet again. He stepped out. He'll give me a call in a bit. I called around a few dermatology offices and the earliest appointment I could get was for Thursday at 10am. Other offices had for next week and some even had for August. Yeah right... I can't wait any longer. I just showered and made an oatmeal paste and applied it for a few minutes. When I got out I applied my prescription cream again. My grandmother seems to think it looks better. That dove soap is drying the crap outta them... maybe that's why he told me to use that? Cause if it's fungal, isn't it better to try and keep it as dry as possible? I counted them all. lol. I currently have 118. Wow. My boyfriend freaked out when I told him. I don't have any on my back. I guess they were pimples. So I only have them on both my thighs, my arms, my stomach, one under each armpit and 4 on my "pubic area." That's all. Can you imagine if I had any on my face? Ekkkk. There's are gonna leave scars for sure. I took a picture for you guys of the one under my left armpit that I never touched/scratched at. That one looks like ring worm. And I have 3 others on my right thigh that look like ring worms as well but if it is indeed ring worm, I'm confused because the one over Gizmo's eye doesn't look like that. It's just a raised red bump with a scab.

















I don't even want to shave and I shouldn't. I'm scared of spreading it around with the razor.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

iiick.. i'm so sorry you have to contend with that..








i just hope you feel better soon.









i'm pretty sure dove soap is one of the mildest soaps out there. 
my best friend has extremely sensitive skin, the only soap she can use is dove because of the PH.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Those last pictures you posted look like staph Alex has on and off. The only thing is it has never transfered to us. And Alex gets only a few around his you know what. But I know they can get it all over and some dogs have hair loss. Another thing is that my vet took a scrapping and was able to tell me right away that it was staph. No need to wait for results. I also looked at some pictures of staph on the internet and not all of them looked the same. If it's staph you need antibiotics. If Alex has only one or two pimples I can normally get rid of them with applying 90% pure alcohol (dries it up) or using some essential oils (made a mixture of lavender, chamomille, eucalyptus, tea tree, thyme in a carrier oil). The one I just posted a picture is almost gone now just by applying the essential oils. The essential oils help also with the itch. I use the antibiotic (clavamox) only if it gets out of hand. I also know it's not easy to get an appointment with a dermatologist. And believe me in Houston there are many. When I had my hives and I called, a lot had no appointment available before 2 months. They do a lot of cosmetic stuff now like botox injections that are more lucrative and you, who needs to see one urgently for a real thing, are the dummy. Geez I hope you get relief shortly.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My sister got a staph infection from the German Shepherd she adopted.

My bites were bites. They itched like heck, but never got crusty and ooozed pus like yours. Does a staph infection itch, though?

It's got to be something the kitten had since it happened right around the same time. Have you gotten the culture results back from the vet yet?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

As I mentioned it is very possible to have 2 things going on concurrently.... the initial cause mite/fungal then staph cropped up. I was told dogs anyway do have staph on them normally..however when immune system gets compromised it can take off out of control. Also any scratching could inflame . 

The test (penna/pedal reflex) I mentioned was on that site I gave the link to regarding sarcoptic mange..you scroll down a bit to see a video and a vet demonstrates it.... basically while dog is standing... you scratch the outter portion of ear flap..this ( if it is indeed the mite)..will cause a reflex in the hind leg to jump sort of like tapping reflex thus the test is called the penna/pedal reflex test. It is my understanding that not much else will cause this reflex action. In Missy case she did respond with the reflex movement.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I hope all of you find out what the heck is wrong and get whatever you need to find relief. I have been cringing as I've read your plight because I know how miserable you are. I had shingles about a year ago and the pain and itching, the wearing of clothes over the rash/sores, is something I will never forget. Compounded with your babies suffering too has to be just horrible. I wish I could help.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Does a staph infection itch, though?[/B]


 

Yes Marj staph itches. It starts with itching, then they lick of course, and then they get the pimples.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> QUOTE





> Does a staph infection itch, though?[/B]


 

Yes Marj staph itches. It starts with itching, then they lick of course, and then they get the pimples.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I hope and pray you 2 are alright....Please update soon.xx0x0x N & P & P


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> iiick.. i'm so sorry you have to contend with that..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have very sensitive skin too and yesterday when I used the dove soap, whenever I'd bend down, my back felt tight/dry. I've still be using it though. I usually use Aveeno's skin relief body wash. And







to you. Thank you.



> Those last pictures you posted look like staph Alex has on and off. The only thing is it has never transfered to us. And Alex gets only a few around his you know what. But I know they can get it all over and some dogs have hair loss. Another thing is that my vet took a scrapping and was able to tell me right away that it was staph. No need
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I JUST CAME FROM THE VET. He is totally confused and he admits it. However, since seeing my "things" again, he says that they don't look like scabies and that he believes that the fact that the dogs and myself have it is just possibly a coincedence. Because if it was the same thing, they would have far more than just 2/3 like they do and I have too many. He brought up staph. He's theory as of now is that they're allergies flared and they got a staph infection. I misunderstood him the first time around but the results are to see if it was a fungus. No results till tomorrow or Wednesday. He said it wouldn't hurt to continue to apply the anti fungal cream on the dogs and he even suggested that do a little "experiment" on myself and apply the dogs cream to a few of mine or go to the drugstore and pick up any thing that has miconazole nitrate or that ends in "zole", which is the ingredient in the cream he gave me for the dogs. I showed him the cream the dr. prescribed me and he says that wouldn't treat it, but will only tone it down and make me feel better. He also sent me home with Clavamox and that makes me happy to hear you use it on Alex. He prescribed them with 62.5 mg and accidently gave me a another pack for 125 mg. I gotta call them tomorrow to let them know. He mentioned that a few of mine do look like ring worms and he brought out one of the vet tech's there that currently has ringworms. She only has two and they look like mine but aren't so red and scaby and they don't itch her as much. 


> My sister got a staph infection from the German Shepherd she adopted.
> 
> My bites were bites. They itched like heck, but never got crusty and ooozed pus like yours. Does a staph infection itch, though?
> 
> It's got to be something the kitten had since it happened right around the same time. Have you gotten the culture results back from the vet yet?[/B]


Mines aren't oozing though. No pus, liquid, or the like. The vet asked if I was outdoors a lot recently cause maybe it could of been poison from a plant but I haven't.



> As I mentioned it is very possible to have 2 things going on concurrently.... the initial cause mite/fungal then staph cropped up. I was told dogs anyway do have staph on them normally..however when immune system gets compromised it can take off out of control. Also any scratching could inflame .
> 
> The test (penna/pedal reflex) I mentioned was on that site I gave the link to regarding sarcoptic mange..you scroll down a bit to see a video and a vet demonstrates it.... basically while dog is standing... you scratch the outter portion of ear flap..this ( if it is indeed the mite)..will cause a reflex in the hind leg to jump sort of like tapping reflex thus the test is called the penna/pedal reflex test. It is my understanding that not much else will cause this reflex action. In Missy case she did respond with the reflex movement.[/B]


He says it's not mange. He took a closer look and he's positive. I'm still gonna try that test out.. lol. It can't hurt

So basically, it's still a waiting game. He assured me that the dogs weren't in any harm. lol. Cause I was scared. He says it thinks it's okay for them to continue sleeping with me. I'm gonna give the Clavamox a try and continue applying their cream and we'll see from there. Wit the answer I'll get from the derm, that might help as well but he really doesn't think they're related. As the day goes by, I notice them scabbing in the middle and then peeling off. The middle part looks like my normal skin color and the surrounding ring is red. It's hard not to think it's ringworm yet if it was, the dogs should have more.

Thank you all.

Oh.. also, Maltesejane... Alex reacts will to the Clavamox right?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh good... i sure hope the over the counter medication does the trick.









feel better!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

All I know is that it has to be something transferable... either from human to animal or animal to human and the reason why I don't think it's something like fleas or of that sort is because I've searched and there is NOTHING and I woke up this morning with around 3 more. 
And thank everyone else for all you're wishes.

Your right after looking at your recent pictures, its not scabbies or chiggers. But you said you woke up with 3 more. There is a creature called "A Bed Bug". They bite you when you sleep. Do the dogs sleep with you? The internet says they bite most anything. But they didn't show any pictures of what the bite looks like. It would be nice if someone can figure this out. 

Tina


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The Clavamox works for Alex. But it will not go away in 24 hours. You need to give the tablets until all of the outbreak is gone. That could take up to 2 weeks. The tablets I have are 125 mg tablets and I just realized it says 1 tablet by mouth twice daily. We have been giving him only one tablet daily. Lol. It helped anyway. I always have some Clavamox home now just in case. Alex's staph is recurrent. Couldn't your vet do a scrapping and know the result right away ? at least it would eliminate one thing.

I have another idea. I think you can buy antibiotic ointment over the counter ? If yes, I would try it.


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Wow this is so freaky. I'v heard of things like that spreading between humans, but i've never heard of the family pet being involved!!

I really doubt it's a tumor. I hope it all clears up for everyone!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Found something else. You were in the pool with your SIL. They call that : 


*Pseudomonas Dermatitis / Folliculitis*

*How is Hot Tub Rash spread? *
Hot Tub Rash is spread by direct skin contact with contaminated water.

The rash usually occurs within a few days of swimming in poorly maintained hot tubs or spas but can also be spread by swimming in a *contaminated pool or lake.*


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> All I know is that it has to be something transferable... either from human to animal or animal to human and the reason why I don't think it's something like fleas or of that sort is because I've searched and there is NOTHING and I woke up this morning with around 3 more.
> And thank everyone else for all you're wishes.
> 
> Your right after looking at your recent pictures, its not scabbies or chiggers. But you said you woke up with 3 more. There is a creature called "A Bed Bug". They bite you when you sleep. Do the dogs sleep with you? The internet says they bite most anything. But they didn't show any pictures of what the bite looks like. It would be nice if someone can figure this out.
> ...


I checked my bed the other day when I cleaned my room. Nothing. Either way, that would mean that my SIL would have them in her room too and then that would be too coincedental. lol.




> Wow this is so freaky. I'v heard of things like that spreading between humans, but i've never heard of the family pet being involved!!
> 
> I really doubt it's a tumor. I hope it all clears up for everyone![/B]


Yeah. It's not a tumor. LOL. Why did he scare me like that? as soon as I saw that Gizmo got a similiar one on his head, I knew it couldn't be a tumor. Thank you.












> Found something else. You were in the pool with your SIL. They call that :
> 
> 
> *Pseudomonas Dermatitis / Folliculitis*
> ...


I just looked up pictures of that. Nope. Doesn't look like what I have. On their prescription it says to give the 62.5 mg one every 12 hours. Maybe I can give them the 125mg one once a day. I'll still call them tomorrow to confirm. How much does Alex weigh?

On a brighter note, I'm not as itchy and they're not as irritated. I applied the miconazole nitrate cream on 4 of them and see what happens.

I appreciate all your research and help. Thank you so much.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex's weight is 5.8 lbs


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> Alex's weight is 5.8 lbs[/B]


Oh then they should be ok with 125mg once a day. Gizmo is 9lbs even though he looks smaller and Charlie is 10lbs.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

The reason you give antibiotics at certain time intervals is because that is as long as the 1/2 life of the medication is. It only stays in your system so long. If your directions say every 12 hours you should give it two times a day to keep the medication at a theraputic level. Something to think about. 

I love the once a day antibiotic like levaquin because I don't have to remember to take it any more that day.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Maybe if I had paid more attention to what was written on the prescription and given twice a day, it would have cleared up quicker.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry you are all so miserable. The benadrel spray is a wonderful treatment for anything that itches.
You may want to give it a try.
I hope you all feel better.

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I have an UPDATE you guys!









So since applying these anti-fungal creams to myself these past days... the "things" are almost completely GONE! Some actually ARE gone. They're not raised, irritated, sore, scaby OR itchy... just flat and purpley-pink. It'll probably scar.







I came to the conclusion that it's ringworm. I sent my SIL to purchase OTC creams containing the same active ingredient as my cream and hers are going away as well! To complete my theory of ringworm, I called the vet today to get the results from the culture?... for Gizmo's boobooo over his eye and it came back POSITIVE for ringworm! So, there we have it. It's ringworm.







lol. The 2 that Charlie have are almost gone but yesterday as I'm petting him on his chest area, I feel a dip and I look to see.... he has one on his chest and the spot is messing hair.







I hope he doesn't RE-spread it!







Poor Char. 

I had the appointment today for a derm but honestly didn't feel the need to go. IF for WHATEVER reason, I doubt, it RE-appears, I'll go.. but I swear to you guys, I feel and look (they look) a million times better. I gotta continue applying the creams and such for a few weeks. I keep reading that after 48hrs of treatment, it is no longer contagious. Yay. 

The one over Gizzy's eye is better but still pretty big. The vet said that one will take a bit longer to go away. I hope.







He looks like sucha mess cause the cream makes his hair all greasy and for whatever reason... stress? His tear stains are back to how they were months ago! ...really bad. 

Anyway, hopefully this will be the end to bad events... atleast for a little. I wanna thank you guys for all your help/concerns/everything! You guys are awesome.
















xoxoxoxoxoxoXOXOXOXOOXOX x 100


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm very happy to hear the mystery is solved and you are on the mend


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm glad you are all on the mend!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow that is fantastic news







I am so pleased to hear that the mystery has been solved and you are now getting better. I sure hope Gizmo also gets better soon









I don't think I have ever seen such a large outbreak of ringworm like that


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Finally! I'm sure the kitten had ringworm and started the whole thing.

I am so glad you are feeling better!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> Wow that is fantastic news
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither have I. That's why it was so hard to diagnose. Even the vet doubted it. All I can say is that it started like mosquito bite looking dots and it itched so bad, I scratched and scratched and who knew it would spread this way. I've found some pictures of people with a few of them but nothing like what I had.



> Finally! I'm sure the kitten had ringworm and started the whole thing.
> 
> I am so glad you are feeling better![/B]


I feel bad but yeah, I too think it was from the kitten.







And it's funny cause I never saw it this way but one of the times that I was playing with the kitten, I noticed a bald spot on his head with a scab and I remember trying to take it off thinking it was gum or something and now it makes sense to me.

That or.. who knows... the pool? We'll never know! 

And thank the rest of you oh so much!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

So glad you got it all figured out and things are getting healed up!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

When we adopted our cat Simone he gave our daughter ringworm.

Cathy


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So glad you finally found an answer


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sending you a







because you're no longer contagious . YAY the plague is OVER !!! Sarah


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I was afraid to check in and see more bad news. but finally some good news














I'm happy that you are feeling better now.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, thank GOODNESS!!







i'm so glad you are finally able to get some relief and you found out what it was.. gosh.... what a terrible outbreak....what a terrible situation for all of you to be in!

anyway,







to you....now that you're feeling better.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Phew!!! So glad that all of you are on the mend


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

So glad everyone is on the mend.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Glad you know what you have and are all getting better. I got 1 ringworm once and it was from working in my yard. I had taken a shower and I always shave my legs daily some cat must have been in the area I was working in.
You need to use the cream for 7 days even when the spots are gone or they will return. That was the advise I was given a long time ago.

You all now need to keep well.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

So glad you are getting better. And not so itchy.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Awwe. lol. You guys make me laugh. Well, giggle. 

I'm so happy it's going away. I'd take a picture now, but I'm being lazy. I'm going to Warped tour in two weeks and was afraid I'd still have it or something and that's the last thing I need, specially since this concert is outdoors in this hot/humid miami weather. I have a feeling Gizmo's is going to take a while to heal. He keeps rubbing his face on things and it starts bleeding like crazy. But it is looking better. 

I haven't even wanted to shave as I'm afraid it'll spread via razor! and I feel so... beasty. lol. I also read that you gotta continue applying the cream even after the spots are gone. Again and again, thank you all so very much. And a BIG







to all of you!


Yay.










































...ok I'm gonna stop now.. don't wanna jinx it!


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

My friend's cat had ringworm and they kept treating it, but it the creams the vet gave her were not very successful. After about a month of keeping the cat in isolation she looked on the net and found that putting diluted bleach water on the areas affected actually got rid of the ringworm within a few short days and has never had a problem since. She just dabbed a little on the areas with cotton balls. Good luck and glad you are feeling less itchy.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad you got to the cause and treatment is being successful!! You've sure had a time of it as well as little Gizmo...hope this will all be a faded memory in no time for you both!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, what a trip you've been on with this problem! Thank goodness you finally know what it is!!







My daughter had ringworm once when she was around six, nasty looking dark circles.

So Glad you're on the mend now!!


----------

